# iMessages



## Manon_piette (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un MacBook Pro et un iPhone et j'ai mes messages sur mon téléphones mais je n'arrive pas à les avoir sur mon ordinateur.
Je suis allée voir sur internet, et il est écrit que je dois activer mon numéro de téléphone dans les paramètres mais il n'apparait pas.
Je suis pourtant connectée au même compte iCloud sur mes deux appareils.
Auriez-vous une solution ?
Merci d'avance ! 



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## RubenF (8 Avril 2020)

Dans les réglages de ton iPhone tu vois bien toutes les adresses liées à tes iMessage, vérifie si le numéro de téléphone est coché, normalement oui ensuite verifie aussi sur l’App Messages sur le Mac


----------



## Manon_piette (8 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Dans les réglages de ton iPhone tu vois bien toutes les adresses liées à tes iMessage, vérifie si le numéro de téléphone est coché, normalement oui ensuite verifie aussi sur l’App Messages sur le Mac


Hello, j'ai déjà fait ça mais je n'ai pas mon numéro de téléphone sur mon ordinateur je ne l'ai que sur mon téléphone directement


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2020)

Et dans les préférences système iCloud de l'ordi, ton téléphone y est ?


----------



## Manon_piette (8 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et dans les préférences système iCloud de l'ordi, ton téléphone y est ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 165417​


Oui oui il y est bien


----------



## RubenF (8 Avril 2020)

Manon_piette a dit:


> Hello, j'ai déjà fait ça mais je n'ai pas mon numéro de téléphone sur mon ordinateur je ne l'ai que sur mon téléphone directement


Ok, tu as donné la réponse, tu ne t’es pas connectée sur iMessage avec ton compte iCloud sur l’iPhone, une fois que ce sera fait, tout va merger.


----------



## Manon_piette (9 Avril 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Ok, tu as donné la réponse, tu ne t’es pas connectée sur iMessage avec ton compte iCloud sur l’iPhone, une fois que ce sera fait, tout va merger.


Je ne vois pas où je peux le faire


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Sur l'iphone :
Réglages -> ton compte -> icloud -> messages, tu bascules l'interrupteur à droite, ça passe au vert, et bingo


----------



## Manon_piette (9 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur l'iphone :
> Réglages -> ton compte -> icloud -> messages, tu bascules l'interrupteur à droite, ça passe au vert, et bingo


J viens d'essayer, en effet ça n'était pas activé sur mon téléphone mais je n'ai toujours pas mes messages sur mon ordi et ni mon numéro dans les paramètres sur mon ordi


----------

